# New Game - Follow the thread



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

This is where it ends..... but where does it start? 

p.s yes, i am REALLY bored sat in work at this time of night.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

You tell us how to play then..


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> You tell us how to play then..


Its simple, just tell me where i first posted the first link of the trail to this thread, which is the end thread.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Its simple, just tell me where i first posted the first link of the trail to this thread, which is the end thread.


Sorry, can you run that past me again


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Sorry, can you run that past me again


certainly....

_Its simple, just tell me where i first posted the first link of the trail to this thread, which is the end thread. _


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> certainly....
> 
> _Its simple, just tell me where i first posted the first link of the trail to this thread, which is the end thread. _


.
Sorry, can you run that past me again


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> .
> Sorry, can you run that past me again


certainly....

_Its simple, just tell me where i first posted the first link of the trail to this thread, which is the end thread. _


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> certainly....
> 
> _Its simple, just tell me where i first posted the first link of the trail to this thread, which is the end thread. _


Sorry, can you run that past me again


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Sorry, can you run that past me again


certainly....

_Its simple, just tell me where i first posted the first link of the trail to this thread, which is the end thread. _


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> certainly....
> 
> _Its simple, just tell me where i first posted the first link of the trail to this thread, which is the end thread. _


Sorry, can you run that past me again.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Sorry, can you run that past me again.


certainly....

_Its simple, just tell me where i first posted the first link of the trail to this thread, which is the end thread. _


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

I don't get it either ??? ??? ??? ???


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Some people will do anything to get their posts up!


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Some people will do anything to get their posts up!


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Some people will do anything to get their posts up!


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Some people will do anything to get their posts up!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

can ,you run that past me again


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Some people will do anything to get their posts up


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

can, you run that past me agian


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

What's going on here then?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> What's going on here then?


Sorry, can you run that past me again


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

sorry,can YOU run that past me again


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

What?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

sorry,can you run that past me again


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Why? Cos I dunno......


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Why? Cos I dunno......


Sorry, can you run that past me again.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

wtf ? ???


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

u stfu! I wos talking to him.....


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

sorry, can you run that past me again


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Which bit?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

sorry,can you run that by me again


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yes of course - when?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

sorry,can you run that past me again


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

you never answered...... when?

And now I have forgotten which bit it was........


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> you never answered...... when?
> 
> And now I have forgotten which bit it was........


Sorry, can you run that past me again


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

now?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

sorry,can you run that past me again


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I was refering to that last bit

I think.......

is that why?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

sorry, can you run that past me again


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

are you sure you ?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> are you sure you ?


Sorry, can you run that past me again


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

why?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

sorry, can you run that past me again


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Which bit?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Not getting tired yet with all this running?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Just run that by me again one more time.....


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

_It_ just ran past me - and it was not a pretty sight.

Can't see why you'd want to see that again.


----------

